# Should i charge my neighbour for taking care of her lawn?



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

So, my neighbour HATES mowing her acre plot which is connected to mine. She used to do it in thirds, 3 days every two weeks. Insanity.

All our yards connect, but hers is becoming a bit of a disaster. It was beautiful when we moved in 5 years ago and i remember her coming over telling us how happy she was we moved in and could take care of our own lawn since the previous owners were too old and it became a jungle. Today, my lawn looks decent, though 25% of it is poa triv at this point (ugh).

Her lawnmower gave out and she got a service, but they cut it pretty shitty and only once every two weeks. I dont know how much they charge. She also used to get pre-emergent ocne and broadleaf kill and fert twice a year from another service but has stopped.

I am wondering if i would overstep my bounds (we are not really close) if i asked her how much she paid her current service and to tell her that i would do it probably for cheaper and mower every week and would put down product if she covers the cost of the product and my product. I would buy a mower because no way i am using mine to mow her lawn and spread the stuff even further. That way i probably break even for all the work but at least get my own lawn products reimbursed.

What should i charge her? What do lawn people normally charge? I think its probably 160ish for the fert/weedkiller/pre-em apps and maybe 50 bucks every 2-3 weeks for a mow? I would probably put down some basic weed b gon and weed b gone max and perhaps tenacity/certainty/acclaim to kill specific weeds that i also have. Maybe some fussalage for her quack grass and definately a mosskiller.

I think its the only way i can save my lawn from becoming a disaster area too.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Can you legally apply herbicides, etc for $$ without a license?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

bassadict69 said:


> Can you legally apply herbicides, etc for $$ without a license?


I would lean toward yes, especially if he is doing it for her, in place of her.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

If you are so inclined and have the time, and she would be willing to pay you, I would consider doing it, especially if she is elderly or widowed. You're helping someone who needs it (assuming she agrees) and you're solving her problems, and your problem caused by her problems, all at the same time.

Sometimes doing the right thing for everyone involved is the best thing!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2019)

If you aren't really close then I would say something like "let me know if you ever want help with the lawn, I'd be willing to make arrangements to help".

That would address it and in no way be offensive.

Probably would charge her 20-50% less than a lawn service would, depending on the situation and how nice she was &#128514;.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

macdawg said:


> If you aren't really close then I would say something like "let me know if you ever want help with the lawn, I'd be willing to make arrangements to help".
> 
> That would address it and in no way be offensive.
> 
> Probably would charge her 20-50% less than a lawn service would, depending on the situation and how nice she was 😂.


That is a great idea.


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

macdawg said:


> If you aren't really close then I would say something like "let me know if you ever want help with the lawn, I'd be willing to make arrangements to help".


Ive seen some good movies that all start with an arrangement... :nod:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Darrell_KC said:


> macdawg said:
> 
> 
> > If you aren't really close then I would say something like "let me know if you ever want help with the lawn, I'd be willing to make arrangements to help".
> ...


 :lol: sounds like some deep plot twist about to happen! :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Why do I hear 70's disco music all of a sudden?


----------

